# WoW Gold - Inflation unvermeidbar?



## commanderghost (10. April 2008)

Liebe Community,

Blizzards Patch 2.4 bringt eine Menge neues ins Spiel, jedoch vor allem eines: Jede menge Gold! Durch die Erhöhung des Tagesquestlimits kann jeder täglich locker 200g verdienen.

Ich habe alleine in den letzten 7 Tagen 2.200g nebenher verdient.

Wo soll das hinführen? Sind wir in kürze alle virtuelle Millionäre?

Was haltet ihr von dieser Entwicklung?


----------



## Speedreini93 (10. April 2008)

ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!


----------



## Riane (10. April 2008)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!


./sigend! ;D


----------



## spectrumizer (10. April 2008)

Die Item-Inflation macht mir da mehr Sorgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (10. April 2008)

Ja denke ich auch aber wer macht schon alle 25 quests an einem Tag?


----------



## Dragorius (10. April 2008)

na ich denke mal das dies die lösung ist für blizzards goldfarmer problem.
schon seit bc, seitdem es dailys gibt kann man sich ne goldene nase verdienen.
vorallem wenn man mehrere 70er hat.
mir gehts ähnlich wie dir. 3 tage = 1600g nur durch dailys. kein drop wurde verkauft. alles gezippt was ging.
frisst halt ne menge zeit aber ich sag einfach mal das ein spieler der jeden tag 1-2 stunden dailys macht und normal 2-3x / woche SSC FDS MAGGI GRUUL geht keine finanziellen probleme haben dürfte in bezug auf buff food, exlixiere etc.


ich finde es ganz gut. alternativ dazu werden aber sicherlich auch die normalen preise im AH z.b. steigen weil alle mehr gold haben und dann auch mal mehr zahlen

mfg drago

p.s. @megamage ^^ ich mache 20-25 quests pro tag mit jedem meiner 3 level 70. bzw in ein paar tagen sinds 4. und ja ich arbeite ^^ mo-fr von 8-16 uhr.


----------



## Megamage (10. April 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Item-Inflation macht mir da mehr Sorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!



/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hippixl (10. April 2008)

vielleicht wird dadurch ja auch das gespamme von den golverkäufern weniger, wenn jeder leichter gold verdienen kann.


----------



## Meateater (10. April 2008)

Mir gefällts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 endlich kann man sich die Mounts schneller holen und muss nich wochenlang dafür farmen


----------



## Harkor (10. April 2008)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!



Es führt aber auch dazu, dass man fast nur noch auf dem Server twinken kann, auf dem man seinen Main hat. Die Preise für normale Ausrüstung (grün) für den mittleren Levelbereich explodieren teilweise. Manche Leute haben kein Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Meateater schrieb:


> Mir gefällts auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/signed
Ich hab damals noch ewig gebraucht^^


----------



## Tomtar (10. April 2008)

Also ich denke das es NICHT so großen einflusshat, Noch nicht! Man muss mal sehen ob der Gewollt ist, vielleicht ist es einen Massnahmen wegen woltk vielleicht wird es dar noch teuere sachen geben dann passt das auch wieder.


----------



## Garlef (10. April 2008)

Naja, da ich Berufstätig bin kann ich leider nur Abends spielen und alleine in der Zeit von ca. 4 - 5 Stunden komme ich locker auf 18 bis 20 Dailys...

Leute die den ganzen Tag Zeit haben kommen problemlos auf 25 Quests denke ich...


----------



## Megamage (10. April 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> na ich denke mal das dies die lösung ist für blizzards goldfarmer problem.
> schon seit bc, seitdem es dailys gibt kann man sich ne goldene nase verdienen.
> vorallem wenn man mehrere 70er hat.
> mir gehts ähnlich wie dir. 3 tage = 1600g nur durch dailys. kein drop wurde verkauft. alles gezippt was ging.
> ...




das mit den AH preisen is kagge für Lowies Obwohl ich genug (10) 70iger habe!


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

Is eigentlich Wayne also ich zum Beispiel bin zu FAUL um überhaupt Dailys zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Aber wenn ich gold brauche mach ich auf mal welche aber sehr selten xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Es führt aber auch dazu, dass man fast nur noch auf dem Server twinken kann, auf dem man seinen Main hat. Die Preise für normale Ausrüstung (grün) für den mittleren Levelbereich explodieren teilweise. Manche Leute haben kein Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.


Das stimmt leider auch... ebenso die Preise für Handwerkswaqren... aber die items kann man sich auch aus Inis holen und die Handwerkswaren bekommt man auch selber... wenn man nicht zu faul ist


----------



## agolbur (10. April 2008)

sie wollen damit das so viele leute wie möglich den endcontent sehen ( bzw was es so noch alles gibt in der scherbenwelt)

damit niemand rum whined!!! z.b. wie bei pre TBC - mimimi addon kam zu früh ich hab nicht naxx gesehen mimimimi...


----------



## Grimmrog (10. April 2008)

nach dem Event legt sich das sicher wieder.


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider auch... ebenso die Preise für Handwerkswaqren... aber die items kann man sich auch aus Inis holen und die Handwerkswaren bekommt man auch selber... wenn man nicht zu faul ist



Ja bei uns Auf Tirion sind die Preise im AH so krank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da kostet Ceds Schnitzer so ein Rar Dolch  für lvl 70 von 125g bis 277 g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is doch nich mehr normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aviscall (10. April 2008)

Die Massnahme dient einzig und alleine, um den Goldkauf uninteressant zu machen.
Im Moment ist es ein Paradis, da die Preise trotzdem stabil geblieben sind. 

Aber ich denke, dass dies sich schlagartig ändern kann, wenn das nächste Addon kommt.
Da beleibt die Frage, wie teuer Blizz die neuen Gegenstände macht. 
Wenn dann ein neues Mount 50k umgerechnet kostet, werden die Goldverkäufer wieder vermehrt auftreten, weil der Aufwand dann wieder steigt. Und weil die AH Preise ansteiegn, weil jeder so schnell wie möglich die Menge Gold verdienen will.

Ich hoffe, dass Blizz diesen Kurs nicht fahren wird, denn WoW ist ein Spiel und das Gold sollte nicht alles bestimmen was wir tuen.

Ich habe genug Gold und habe mir auch das epic Mount von Cenarius gekauft und werde mir wohl auch den Titel kaufen. Aber das kann ich nur, weil ich sonst nichts mit dem Gold anfangen kann. Und weil ich fast jeden Tag dailies mache, zwar nicht alle, aber einige. Der Aufwand ist akzeptabel um den Spielinhalt freizuschalten.


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Ja bei uns Auf Tirion sind die Preise im AH so krank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


beileid... silberne Hand 35-40g^^


----------



## Krueger75 (10. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> das mit den AH preisen is kagge für Lowies Obwohl ich genug (10) 70iger habe!




Vielen Dank für diese tolle Information ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Ich habe genug Gold und habe mir auch das epic Mount von Cenarius gekauft und werde mir wohl auch den Titel kaufen. Aber das kann ich nur, weil ich sonst nichts mit dem Gold anfangen kann. Und weil ich fast jeden Tag dailies mache, zwar nicht alle, aber einige. Der Aufwand ist akzeptabel um den Spielinhalt freizuschalten.



öhm was für einen Titel ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass es sich auch auf die AH-Preise auswirkt.

Früher gab es Items für 600g und man sagte :"Oh Sch****, ist das teuer." Heute ist es dann über 1k und mehr. Würde mich anschliessen, wenn wir es Inflation nennen. Völlig klar ist auch: "bessere Epixx" -> höhere Repkosten, mehr Verzauberungen/Steine, die immer wieder ausgegeben (für die ... wird) werden.

Grüße


PS:


Elda^^ schrieb:


> öhm was für einen Titel ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst Dir wohl für 3k Gold nen Titel kaufen...naja.. muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Phenomenon_Warlock (10. April 2008)

Ich finde es auch gut dass man so leicht an Gold kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit den Goldverkäufern wird alles gleich bleiben, da sie auch schneller an mehr gold kommen.

Man kann sich dass so vorstellen:

Vor BC (geschätzter Preis) 20 Euro  für 200 Gold

mit BC  (geschätzter Preis) 20Euro  für 2000 Gold

Zukunft (geschätzter Preis) 20Euro  für 20000 Gold


Und die Chinafarmer wissen sicher am besten wie man schnell und effizient an Gold kommt.
Das Problem ist aber dass die AH Preise exploderen werden wenn es so weiter geht.

Ist nur meine Meinung!


----------



## Betrunkener (10. April 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> nach dem Event legt sich das sicher wieder.


Event? hab ich was verpasst?
Meinst du Wotlk oder wie?^^


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Grundsätzlich find ich das ok. Man braucht die Kohle ja auch für alles Mögliche.

Oder beschwert sich wer dass er zuviel Kohle hat und die einfach so rauhauen könnte?

Wenn ja sagt bescheid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (10. April 2008)

Phenomenon_Warlock schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gut dass man so leicht an Gold kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dazu noch:
KEIN China farmer macht dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wodurch man an Gold kommt. Die Mobs droppen nicht mehr als bisher...
Und Far4men FARMEN nunmal mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher lohnt es sich für sie nichtmehr, weil jeder lieber dailys acht...Sie müssten wie schon gesagt wenuiger Geld einnehmen durch (für sie) die gleiche Menge Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenomenon_Warlock (10. April 2008)

Er meint damit dass Event auf der Sonnenbrunneninsel

Das ganze is ne art "Rennen" zwischen den Servern

http://wow.buffed.de/page/1169/


----------



## Aviscall (10. April 2008)

> PS:
> ZITAT(Elda^^ @ 10.04.2008, 12:33) *
> 
> öhm was für einen Titel ? happy.gif
> ...


Nein, es sind 1k Gold. Und es dient als "Spende" um das Monument auf der neuen Insel zu bauen.


----------



## Toyuki (10. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Is eigentlich Wayne also ich zum Beispiel bin zu FAUL um überhaupt Dailys zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau wie ich!

ich farm nur das was ich zum leben brauche für den rest bin ich zu faul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulleet (10. April 2008)

ich glaub nich das es zur inflation kommt vllt wird alles etwas teurer aber die grundsachen wie erze kräuter und leder werden auf jedenfall stabil bleiben


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> genau wie ich!
> 
> ich farm nur das was ich zum leben brauche für den rest bin ich zu faul
> 
> ...


Ja farmen macht auch keinen Spaß finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da mach ich lieber PvP oder geh in ne inze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie heißt der Titel eigentlich weiß das wer ?


----------



## Occasus (10. April 2008)

is nur gut dass ich davor 1monat lang gold gefarmt hab -.-
aber naja mir ist das sch......lichtweg egal.

aber es stimmt tatsächlich. blizz hat das gemacht um die goldverkäufer zu vertreiben. finds aber trotzdem nicht sooooooooo schön.


----------



## Langmar (10. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Ja farmen macht auch keinen Spaß finde ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"(Name) der zerschmetterten Sonne" (oder so)

Ich find's nett, dass man so viel Gold machn kann. Weil, jeder will ja mal ein Epic FM haben^^
Trotzdem habe ich es noch nich geschafft, mir eins zu kaufn.. vlt liegts drann, dass ich einfach zu wenig Dailys mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Habe auf dem Server, auf dem ich aktuell spiele, noch keinen 70er Char, profitiere aber trotzdem massiv von dieser Entwicklung.

Begründung: Habe in letzter Zeit drei blaue und einen guten grünen Randomdrop bekommen. Die wären früher für 3, 4 Gold im AH weggegangen, also für round about 15 Gold insgesamt.

Heutzutage habe ich zwanzig Gold dafür verlangen können und war vermutlich immer noch günstig. Sprich, gut 70 Gold Gewinn für alle vier Teile. Davon konnte ich dann 16er Taschen, Rezepte für die Berufe und andere nützliche Dinge kaufen, die sonst erst sehr viel später bekommen hätte.

Um einen Char auf einem neuen Server hochzuziehen, ist diese Entwicklung optimal.


----------



## Elda (10. April 2008)

Langmar schrieb:


> "(Name) der zerschmetterten Sonne" (oder so)
> 
> Ich find's nett, dass man so viel Gold machn kann. Weil, jeder will ja mal ein Epic FM haben^^
> Trotzdem habe ich es noch nich geschafft, mir eins zu kaufn.. vlt liegts drann, dass ich einfach zu wenig Dailys mache
> ...


 Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Also ich will kein Epic flugmount bin ja Druide eigentlich braucht man das auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commanderghost (10. April 2008)

Hoffentlich vertreibt es mittelfristig wirklich die Goldwerber aus Orgrimmar. Momentan sind sie schlimmer denn je - die whispern einen direkt an oder laden mich vor dem Spam in eine Gruppe ein... aber vielleicht ist das der druck den Sie merken. Da Gold evtl. an Wert verliert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. April 2008)

gold das ohne gegenwert in den wirtschaftskreislauf kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = inflation. man merkts das im ah alles imerm teuerer wird, man aber auch, dank der menge an gold die man hat, bereit ist immer mehr zu bezahlen


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Ich denke das legt sich wieder. Ich vertraue da vollkommen der reinigenden Kraft der Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Item-Inflation macht mir da mehr Sorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jo das ist schlimm dann kann man gar nicht mehr rumposen was für tolles equip man doch hat und was für ein pro gamer man doch ist....schande über blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

Ähmm.. ne Frage.. kauft ihr euer Equip alle im AH? Oder reden wir hier von den Rohstoffen?

Ich habe noch nie Equipt aus dem AH gekauft. Das droppt doch in jeder Ini bzw. grünes Zeug droppt an jeder Ecke. Und blaues kriegt man auch irgendwann umsonst. Jedenfalls das was im AH verkauft wird.

Oder meint ihr das Equip für euren Twink.?


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ähmm.. ne Frage.. kauft ihr euer Equip alle im AH? Oder reden wir hier von den Rohstoffen?
> 
> Ich habe noch nie Equipt aus dem AH gekauft. Das droppt doch in jeder Ini bzw. grünes Zeug droppt an jeder Ecke. Und blaues kriegt man auch irgendwann umsonst. Jedenfalls das was im AH verkauft wird.
> 
> Oder meint ihr das Equip für euren Twink.?




ich glaube es geht darum daß die bösen casuals jetzt epics für marken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlagetot (10. April 2008)

dann bekommen sie halt epics, na und? mehr leute die ich mit in heroics nehmen kann z.B.
Und der gemeine casual hat auch kein kara farmraid, also braucht er sehr lang um überhaupt mal eins zusammen zu bekommen. Also bitte sollen sie welche bekommen.


----------



## jerrypower (10. April 2008)

Wie funktioniert das genau mit den Titel, kann man das schon kaufen oder erst wenn die 4 phasen zu ende sind?


----------



## Heydu (10. April 2008)

ich finde es eig sehr gut, dass Blizz 25 dailyqs-Möglichkeit eingeführt hat, eben wie schon mehrere meiner Vorredner gesagt haben, dient der Bekämpfung der Goldvk. Was mich jetzt einfach nervt, ist dass die mich jetzt auch noch /w, wenn ich in eine Ini bin, OMG *verzweifelt* was soll das? xD das bringt mich dann so durcheinander, weil ich die Konzentration verliere. Ausserdem, eine Item-Inflation kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wenn doch, ists doch SUPER!! so kann ich dann all meine Twinks perfekt austatten, egal welches lvl sie haben ^^ woho, das find ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei eine Inflation eher in der RL möglich wäre, weil das mit dem Geld und Arbeit(slosigkeit) zusammenhängt^^, ich könnte vielleicht auch nur mist reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Alles in einem; Jeden Fortschritt von WoW verfolge ich mit grosser Freude, und freue mich immer wieder auf neue^^ bis jetzt hat sich nichts zum Negativem entwickelt.

Ganz Herzliche Grüsse 
Dark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (10. April 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> dann bekommen sie halt epics, na und? mehr leute die ich mit in heroics nehmen kann z.B.
> Und der gemeine casual hat auch kein kara farmraid, also braucht er sehr lang um überhaupt mal eins zusammen zu bekommen. Also bitte sollen sie welche bekommen.



uiuiui, pass auf was Du sagst... da bekommste sonst böse Hassbriefe von so manchen Leuten hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das andere auch Epics haben dürfen sehen die Leute die gern spielen "_Wer hat den Größten_" garnicht gern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (10. April 2008)

also ich finde auch daß es eine ganz normale entwicklung ist so wie im RL auch.viele regen sich jetzt auf von wegen "ich musste hart arbeiten für meine epics" von wegen pre quests usw "und die noobs bekommen jetzt alles von blizz in den ..... gesteckt ohne was dafür zu tun".
aber so läuft es eben.....wenn ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe gibt es auch 3 monate später einen besseren für 200 euro weniger......dann renn ich aber nicht zum media markt warte bis einer mit einem neuen PC durch die kasse kommt und reisse ihm den aus den händen mit den worten "gib den rechner ich hab mehr dafür getan du noob" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikesel (10. April 2008)

Blizz will mehr Leute das Endgame sehen lassen ... da ist Gold nicht wichtig aber es ist immer ein bisschen leichter voran zukommen.

Ich denke das auch WoW Wotlk eine rolle spielen wird ... denn höheres LvL=Besseres Equip=Bessere Verzauberungen(teurer)=Höhere Reppkosten.
Außerdem werden mit Addon nicht nur die Verzauberungs-Mats teurer, sondern alle ... somit auch Schmied, Ingi, Alchi, Schneider, Juwe (Sry wenn ich was vergessen hab)
Ich zocke leider erst seit BC aber von Freunden habe ich gehört das es vor BC enorm war 1.000g zuhaben ... und jetzt? ist es das nicht mehr ... da ist 3.000g keine seltenheit ... wotlk wird denke ich schon 10.000g keine seltenheit mehr sein.


----------



## Sezer (10. April 2008)

DocFloppy schrieb:


> uiuiui, pass auf was Du sagst... da bekommste sonst böse Hassbriefe von so manchen Leuten hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja und das mit dem größten klappt dann ja net mehr weil sie ja net mehr Skill sondern nur besseres Equip
haben. Die armen Würstchen verlieren dann das einzige im Leben wo sie was erreicht haben.
Hoffentlich schlägt das nicht auf die Suizidrate durch-)


Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Ungi (10. April 2008)

wer 25 dailys an einem tag macht, und vll sogar nocht mit anderen 70er chars...der hat in meinen augen absolut nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (10. April 2008)

Naja wenn die Goldinflation weiter zunimmt wird Blizz die Preise einfach erhöhen um das gold wieder aus dem spiel zu nehmen


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> wer 25 dailys an einem tag macht, und vll sogar nocht mit anderen 70er chars...der hat in meinen augen absolut nix zu tun



Das mit den 25.. naja das ist möglich. Allerdings jeden Tag wäre schon übertrieben.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (10. April 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Die Item-Inflation macht mir da mehr Sorgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ganz genau :/


----------



## Ànubis2 (10. April 2008)

Ich finds auch gut da ich so stundenlanges farmen vermeiden kann und spaßige dailys mache. Nebenher kann man dabei auch noch ruf farmen und das Gold wächst und wächst.

Also ich brauch für 20 Dailys am Tag maximal 3 Stunden wenn ich es ungestört durchziehen kann.


----------



## Sezer (10. April 2008)

Nikesel schrieb:


> Blizz will mehr Leute das Endgame sehen lassen ... da ist Gold nicht wichtig aber es ist immer ein bisschen leichter voran zukommen.
> 
> Ich denke das auch WoW Wotlk eine rolle spielen wird ... denn höheres LvL=Besseres Equip=Bessere Verzauberungen(teurer)=Höhere Reppkosten.
> Außerdem werden mit Addon nicht nur die Verzauberungs-Mats teurer, sondern alle ... somit auch Schmied, Ingi, Alchi, Schneider, Juwe (Sry wenn ich was vergessen hab)
> Ich zocke leider erst seit BC aber von Freunden habe ich gehört das es vor BC enorm war 1.000g zuhaben ... und jetzt? ist es das nicht mehr ... da ist 3.000g keine seltenheit ... wotlk wird denke ich schon 10.000g keine seltenheit mehr sein.





Scherzkeks!! das sollte ein Witz sein oder??? 3k Gold keine Seltenheit?? Ich denke das ist für die meisten Spieler mittlerweile eher ein Taschengeld als ein Vermögen. Ich denke sogar die avisierten 10k sind ein Witz.
Ich hab ein vielfaches davon und ich bin ein Casual der nur abends 2-3 Stunden spielt wenn die Kiddies verfrühstückt sind und die Frau Fern sieht.

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Thedynamike (10. April 2008)

Inflation kann und wird es in WoW nie geben, da es keine feste Anzahl an Gold im Spiel gibt, sondern Gold durch Quests/Gegner erschaffen wird und durch Repkosten auch wieder zerstört werden kann.


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2008)

Jo stimmt schon, man kennt ja inzwischen schon alle quests auf der insel .. so kann man ja in ner halben stunde bestimmt 80 gold machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arido (10. April 2008)

Ich vermute, es wird Stück für Stück der Übergang zum nächsten Add-On geschaffen. Dort werden die Preise sicher etwas höher sein für was auch immer.

Reine Spekulation!


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (10. April 2008)

Mich juckt das eigentlich kaum,mein Eq bekomm ich aus den Instanzen und hab ich mal ein neues Teil geh ich halt schnell 1-2 Tage Dailys machen für Steine und Verzauberung.
Was brauch ich ein EpicMount,solang ich meine Repairs zahlen kann bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr als 500 Gold hab ich noch nie besessen,wozu auch;
Wenn ich was haben will,komm ich irgendwie schon ran.
Nieder mit dem Kapitalismus in Wow


----------



## Krushaak (10. April 2008)

nur so nebenbei, man kann kein millionär ingame werden^^

und spätestens ab dem neuen Addon is das Gold sowieso wieder weniger wert.
skills auf stufe 80 kosten dann wahrscheinlich 60-70 g^^


----------



## Wolaa (10. April 2008)

am tag 200g is aber wenig^^ ich farme und mache soviel daylis wie geht mit allen chars, wenn ich gute laune hab mache ich am tag locker 1000g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> und spätestens ab dem neuen Addon is das Gold sowieso wieder weniger wert.
> skills auf stufe 80 kosten dann wahrscheinlich 60-70 g^^



Ich gehe auch davon aus dass das so sein wird. 60-70 g ist ja in der momentanen Situation nicht viel.


@Wolaa, wieviel Freizeit geht dafür drauf? Bzw. wieviel spielzeit brauchste denn dafür?


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> Ich habe alleine in den letzten 7 Tagen 2.200g nebenher verdient.



2200 / 7 => ca 314 Gold am Tag. Bei a 10g pro Tagesquest musst Du da schon mit 2 Chars rangeklotzt haben.

Ich komm wenn ich wirklich viel mache auf vielleicht 5 Tagesquests. Auf mehr habe ich Abends aber auch definitiv keine Lust und für über 30 würde mir garantiert die Zeit fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commanderghost (10. April 2008)

@Krushaak Stimmt, ich habe die Goldbegrenzung pro Charakter vergessen. Na dann - wir sind gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Tikume Bin Nebenher noch Verzauberer, monentan kann man mit "Brechung der Leere" auch noch einiges an Gold machen. Zudem gibts bei vielen Tagesquest neben dem Gold noch grüne Items, Splitter in Ogrila, die man zu verkaufbaren Fläschen machen kann etc... Ich habe nur einen Charakter.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (10. April 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Ich habe genug Gold und habe mir auch das epic Mount von Cenarius gekauft *und werde mir wohl auch den Titel kaufen. *Aber das kann ich nur, weil ich sonst nichts mit dem Gold anfangen kann. Und weil ich fast jeden Tag dailies mache, zwar nicht alle, aber einige. Der Aufwand ist akzeptabel um den Spielinhalt freizuschalten.



Bevor Du 1000g für sowas sinnloses ausgibst, kannst des Gold auch mir geben. Ich rede Dich dafür auch mit "eure Hoheit" an und mach jedes mla nen Kniefall wenn ich Dich sehe ^^


----------



## Vup (10. April 2008)

das ist meines Erachtens die hamronischste Lösung, die Blizzard für das Goldfarmerproblem finden konnte. Find ich super pro Tag mach ich mit meinem char gut 400g und hab nach 2 - 3 wochen 70 mein epic flugmount zusammen. Iteminflation finde ich nicht schlimm, da ich selbst sehr bescheiden gekleidet bin und außerdem finde ich es immer sehr unterhaltsam, wie sich vollepic-bekleidete-70er aufregen, wenn ihre sachen nichts mehr wert sind - aber genau das war von anfang an klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scotch (10. April 2008)

Also ich find es jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht, dass man 25 Dailys machen kann, aber wie von den meisten schon gesagt wird das Zeug im Ah wahrscheinlich ganz schön teuer werden. Hab z.B. letztens nach grünen Stoffhandschuhen für Level 40 geschaut und hab keine guten unter !16! Gold gesehen und das find ich schon ziemlich viel, schon klar es ist jetzt kein so komplett gesponnenes Gebot. Ich find es ging vor 2.4. schon gut genug mit dem Geld verdienen. Wenn man was gebraucht hat, konnte man es sich schon leicht besorgen.

Lg Krêgh


----------



## Invoke (10. April 2008)

Ihr habt Sorgen!
Wir bösen bösen Casuals! Hat jemand einmal in den letzten Tagen ins AH geschaut und sich die dortigen Preise für absolut minderwertiges Equipment angeschaut? Preise von bis zu 49 Gold für einen lausigen grünen Gürtel sind echt keine Seltenheit mehr.
Ich spreche hier allerdings von Equipment im Bereich von Level 10-20.


Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat die Inflation schon längst begonnen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Invoke,
jetzt dürft ihr mich flamen!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (10. April 2008)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!


/signed^^
jo ich finds auch gut denn diese dailys machen mir sogar spaß und ich kann so auch ganz gut mein equip verbesseren da ich ja jetzt auch mehr geld verdiene täglich(ingame) und mir somit die verzauberungen schneller besorgen kann und ausserdem ist es auch sehr gut falls ich nur 1h zum zocken habe kann ich mit den neuen dailys auf stufe3 glaube ich ca 10 qs machen und bekomme wenn ich die gut verknüpfe ca 150g/h und das ist für mich als angehenden abiturienten der net so viel zeit zum zoggen hat auch sehr gut da ich dann trotzdem was erreichen kann ingame und nicht total gefrustet immer nen neuen twink hochziehe weil ich auf 70 nix mehr hinkriege weil ma sonst zu viel zeit verballern würde(zumindest als chilliger gelegenheitsspieler wie ich einer bin^^).

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thursoni (10. April 2008)

Phenomenon_Warlock schrieb:


> Vor BC (geschätzter Preis) 20 Euro  für 200 Gold
> 
> mit BC  (geschätzter Preis) 20Euro  für 2000 Gold
> 
> Zukunft (geschätzter Preis) 20Euro  für 20000 Gold



Stimmt nich vor bc haben 1000 gold 20-30Euro gekostet.
(Ja auch ich habe mir einmal Gold gekauft...)


----------



## Ematra (10. April 2008)

Invoke schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach hat die Inflation schon längst begonnen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genau. Deshalb ist das Leveln zur Zeit auch sehr angenehm. Ich finde solche Dinger und sie verkaufen sich... Also krieg ich den Char viel schneller mit Taschen, Rezepten u. ä. equipped als früher.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> jo ich finds auch gut denn diese dailys machen mir sogar spaß



Jain.. teilweise ja. Aber ich weiß net ob hektisch hin und her rennen und schnell einen Mob abgreifen, damit ihn kein anderer wegnimmt spaß macht. Mag sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber manchmal empfinde ich das einfach als Streß. Ok es gibt auch quest, die keiner mehr macht. Aber auf der Insel ist das echt heftig.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (10. April 2008)

Diesen Kommentar gab es doch bestimmt hier und heute schonmal. Da ich aber keine Zeit habe immer alles zu lesen, werde ich das einfach hier nochmal posten:

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich gelesen, dass es jemand geschafft hat das absolute Gold-Maximum in WoW zu erreichen. Das liegt wohl irgendwo bei ca. 250.000 bis 300.000 G. Also Millionäre werden wir wohl nicht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich bei dem Überangebot an Gold nur nervt ist, dass die Preise im AH immer höher und vor allem unverschämter werden. Wenn man für ein grünes Item im Lvl 40 bis 50 - Bereich 50 bis 100 Gold (oder mehr) zahlen soll, dann ist das einfach nur sinnlos. Na gut, es gibt immer Leute die sowas kaufen. 

Aber im Allgemeinen steigen die Preise bei allen anderen Gütern ebenfalls in den Himmel. Gerade für diejenigen, die noch keine Daily-Quests machen können und keine 200 G am Tag verdienen ist es verdammt besch...eiden für z.B. einen Stack Leder Unsummen an Gold hinzulegen und dann nichts mehr zum reppen haben. 

[Mich persönlich stört das jetzt nicht so, weil ich zwei Sammelberufe habe und nur verkaufe. Aber meine Preise sind immer unter dem niedrigsten Angebot!]

Dies ist meine Meinung. Sie erhebt keinen Anspruch auf allgemeine Zustimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (10. April 2008)

> Aber im Allgemeinen steigen die Preise bei allen anderen Gütern ebenfalls in den Himmel. Gerade für diejenigen, die noch keine Daily-Quests machen können und keine 200 G am Tag verdienen ist es verdammt besch...eiden für z.B. einen Stack Leder Unsummen an Gold hinzulegen und dann nichts mehr zum reppen haben.



Das läuft auf folgendes hinaus:

Erstmal 70 werden und dann Berufe skillen. Das heißt aber auch, das manche Sachen für Lowleveler gar nicht mehr hergestellt werden.


----------



## Schwuuu (10. April 2008)

auf jeden fall isses nice das es mehr gold gibt aber von der millionen sind wir noch denke 1-2 addons entfernt^^
aber das mit der item inflation hat was an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jeder der kara niveau ist kann mitlerweile t6 gleiches pve gear bekommen wenn er nur zeit für kara hat :/
das es nun mehr daylis gibt ist ne super möglichkeit für gelegenheits spieler mal nen epix flugmount zu bekommen.


----------



## Wuschlor (10. April 2008)

Elda^^ schrieb:


> Is eigentlich Wayne also ich zum Beispiel bin zu FAUL um überhaupt Dailys zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und solche leute wie du sind die ersten die nach dem heroic vendor schreien, immer schön die anderen die arbeit machen lassen so lob ich mir das ....


----------



## Invoke (10. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Genau. Deshalb ist das Leveln zur Zeit auch sehr angenehm. Ich finde solche Dinger und sie verkaufen sich... Also krieg ich den Char viel schneller mit Taschen, Rezepten u. ä. equipped als früher.




Problematisch wird es allerdings wenn alle so handeln. Theoretisch müsste dieses pseudomarktwirtschaftliche Model über kurz oder lang zusammenbrechen.

Ich für meinen Teil kann als Anfänger den Aspekt des Auktionshauses schonmal in den Wind schreiben. Da gibt es zwar massig Items in meinem Levelbereich, aber da ich nicht in der Lage bin die tollen Dailys zu machen fehlt es mir an Gold.
Deshalb bin ich wohl auch gezwungen demnächst meine Waren für Unsummen ins AH zu stellen. Und so dreht sich das Rad...


----------



## subi23 (10. April 2008)

vermutlich ist blizz mit den addon weiter als angenommen. die blaunen items aus der tarase sind besser oder auf den gleichen lvl wie kara epics. man soll sich vermutlich schon mal langsam an die gold verhältnisse in lich king und den item wipe gewöhnen. die ah preise steigen, und die ebay gold preise fallen.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> @Tikume Bin Nebenher noch Verzauberer, monentan kann man mit "Brechung der Leere" auch noch einiges an Gold machen. Zudem gibts bei vielen Tagesquest neben dem Gold noch grüne Items, Splitter in Ogrila, die man zu verkaufbaren Fläschen machen kann etc... Ich habe nur einen Charakter.



Dann stellt sich die Frage warum Du dich so stark auf die Tagesquests beziehst. Das Inflationsproblem liegt doch wohl eher darin, dass die Reparatukosten die einzige kontinuierliche Goldsink in dem Spiel sind.


----------



## Fleischermeister (10. April 2008)

So geht das eben in einer freien Wirtschaft, es wird mehr Geld verdiehnt, mehr ausgegeben und die Preise steigen. Blöde nur für die Anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich die Frage warum Du dich so stark auf die Tagesquests beziehst. Das Inflationsproblem liegt doch wohl eher darin, dass die Reparatukosten die einzige kontinuierliche Goldsink in dem Spiel sind.


Nunja, bei den neuen Tagequests bekommt man diese Vorratstaschen, wo immer ein grünes Teil drin ist. Das entzauber man dann mal eben zu Staub/Planaressenz, was dann im AH wieder je nachdem was rauskommt im Schnitt 5G+ bringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und neben den Repkosten gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Goldsinks. Zum einen das epische Reiten, das mit 5,2K (incl. Mount) zubuche schlägt und das man seinen Twinks ja auch gönnen möchte (*g*) und wenn man Juwelier ist, dann kann man seinem Sammlertrieb nachgehen ud für gut 2K die neuen Rezepte kaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zidinjo (10. April 2008)

Bin auch zu faul farmen zu gehen oder so


----------



## zajN (10. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> So geht das eben in einer freien Wirtschaft, es wird mehr Geld verdiehnt, mehr ausgegeben und die Preise steigen. _Blöde nur für die Anfänger_
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Es wird schwer sein, da noch Anschluss zu finden. :/


----------



## Maurolotschi (10. April 2008)

Dragorius schrieb:


> na ich denke mal das dies die lösung ist für blizzards goldfarmer problem.
> schon seit bc, seitdem es dailys gibt kann man sich ne goldene nase verdienen.
> vorallem wenn man mehrere 70er hat.
> mir gehts ähnlich wie dir. 3 tage = 1600g nur durch dailys. kein drop wurde verkauft. alles gezippt was ging.
> ...



/signed

Dann ist da vielleicht noch hinzuzufügen, dass bald (also so in 2 Jahren, so wie ich Blizz kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die WotLK- Erweiterung kommt, wo man noch mehr Gold braucht und auch noch mehr verdient. Durch dieses Easy-Geld-Verdienen gibt es eine Art fliessender Übergang in diesem Bereich von einem Addon zum nächsten.


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

commanderghost schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> Blizzards Patch 2.4 bringt eine Menge neues ins Spiel, jedoch vor allem eines: Jede menge Gold! Durch die Erhöhung des Tagesquestlimits kann jeder täglich locker 200g verdienen.
> 
> ...



mi mi miiiiiiiiiiiii?

in 7 tagen 2200g .. hmm

tages q geben ca 10g pro stück. auf sonneninsel sind das +/- 8 (phase 3)
sprich 80g

aufgrund der urneter selber bringen ect ging preis da runter ..

nunja muss sagen gold gibts etwas mehr was aber auch gut ist .. so kommt man schneller ans epic fm. und verzauberung etc kosten auch heiden geld .. von dem her


----------



## °Morgenröte° (10. April 2008)

Speedreini93 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!



./sign² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (10. April 2008)

Blizzard muss sich weiterentwickeln, d.h. alles entwickelt sich weiter --> Gold, Stats etc. Alleine wenn mal wieder 4 Monate lang kein patch draußen war beginnt wieder da gewhine und Blizzard muss sich irgendwie Aktuell halten. Sonst verlieren sie Abonenten und für jeden Abonenten werden Tränen vergossen.


----------



## Tikume (10. April 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Und neben den Repkosten gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Goldsinks. Zum einen das epische Reiten, das mit 5,2K (incl. Mount) zubuche schlägt und das man seinen Twinks ja auch gönnen möchte (*g*) und wenn man Juwelier ist, dann kann man seinem Sammlertrieb nachgehen ud für gut 2K die neuen Rezepte kaufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und genau weil ich wusste dass das kommt schrieb ich "kontinuierliche" Goldsink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.: Es ist lange nicht jeder Verzauberer, ist also auch kein Maßstab.


----------



## Tôny (10. April 2008)

Also ich als extrem farmfauler spieler finds gut so.
Und ausserdem denke ich nicht das die Inflation all zu stark wird oder schlimm wäre.
Es mag ja sein das der Preis für World und Static Item und Rezept drops steigt aber das gleicht sich durch die höheren Einnahmen ja wider aus.
Zum nachteil könnte natürlich werden wenn niemand mehr Mats farmt.....aber naja das mus man dann halt selber machen.


----------



## Naphtalia (12. April 2008)

Auch ohne diese Dailies kann man, wenn man mehrere 70er hat, ein paar hundert Gold am Tag fahren, ohne sich besonders anzustrengen bzw. selbst wenn man nur wenige Stunden am Tag Zeit hat, etwa nen 1000er in der Woche. Die Dailies helfen vor allem denen, die entweder "nebenberuflich" zocken und trotzdem kein Jahr aufs Flugmount warten wollen, oder aber denen, die unbedingt in diesem Leben noch WoW- Millionäre werden wollen. Der Begriff "Inflation" könnte hier trotzdem gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht eine Bedeutung bekommen. Zum Einen, dass mehr Geld da ist, das man dann auch sorgloser ausgibt und weswegen die Preise immer höher klettern. Zum Anderen, dass sich die Leute seeehr schnell daran gewöhnen, dass sie immer mehr mit immer weniger Aufwand bekommen, und die sich vorher nicht anstrengen wollten, werdens jetzt auch nicht tun und die werden trotzdem andere um bspw. 10g anbetteln, eher bevor sie sich 3 Minuten auf einen Drachenfalken setzen und 17 Dämonen bomben. Selbst wenn sie dazu eine Stunde lang in Shattrath rumstehen, bis sie den Betrag Gold für Gold zusammengeschnorrt haben.

Bei der Goldwerbung meine ich, inzwischen einen sehr leichten Rückgang beobachtet zu haben, allerdings nehmen die direkten Whispers wieder zu, und von den tatsächlichen Reaktionen der Verantwortlichen bekommt man nichts mit. Hängt das Problem an der Rechtslage? Warum kann ich nicht wie bei einer normalen Email-Adresse einen Spamfilter nach Stichwörtern einrichten? Warum bin ich gezwungen, dauernd zurückzuscrollen, wenn ein interessantes Ingame-Angebot im Channel war oder wenn ich während meines Aufenthalts in einer Hauptstadt nen Chat nachlesen muss? Alternativ wäre ich durchaus mit einer Bank direkt vor den Instanzen einverstanden, dass ich nicht zur Absprache von Equip etc. in einer Hauptstadt rumstehen muss. Könnte auch nach BB gehen und mich von dort porten lassen ... Ehrlich, nicht wirklich, oder?

Ich glaube, wenn auch der Goldkonsum aus spielexternen Quellen durch die großzügigen Belohnungen für die Dailies peu à peu an Boden verliert, werden wir doch vor dieser aggressiven Werbung nicht verschont bleiben.

Wenn jemand zufällig ein Addon kennt, mit dem ich nach Stichwörtern Spam ausblenden kann, wäre ich für einen Hinweis sehr dankbar.

LG


----------



## hansieknalle (12. April 2008)

also bei uns sind grade die sachen für verzauberung und herstellen extrem gestiegen das liegt ao bei 200% bis 300%

z.b. urmacht alle andern arten von ur..... 
splitter natürlich auch


----------



## Teddy_Unas (12. April 2008)

Also, ich seh das mal so:

Tages-Quests machen das Goldverdienen lustiger und abwechslungsreicher - mehr nicht (und das auch nur bedingt).

Vor der Quest-Invasion hab ich gefarmt, jetzt queste bzw. farme ich, gerad wie ich lustig bin. Ähnlich lang und mit ähnlich viel Aufwand.

Das dadurch das Gold in meinem Säckl mehr wird, ok, das liegt derzeit dran das ich die Quests noch häufig mach, genau wie ich damals, als ich frisch 70 war auch erstmal gefarmt hab.

Aber bei der ganzen "Gold ohne Gegenwert"-Diskussion: Wenn soviel Goldzuwachs (den ich wie gesagt bezweifle) tatsächlich stattfände, ohne das man sich etwas dafür kaufen könnte, warum farmt man das Zeugs da?

Mal zurück zum Robinson auf seiner Insel: Da findet der eines Tages einen gigantischen Schatz an Juwelen - und, freut der sich? Nöö, weil ihm ein Fass Bier wesentlich mehr gebracht hätte (oder neu Klamotten oder, oder...)

Also entweder gibt's nen Gegenwert und damit auch Bedarf für mehr Gold, oder es gibt diesen nicht, dann wäre es aber auch nicht zielführend, Gold zu horten (weil ja ein Ziel dafür fehlt...)

Das war'n meine 2 Cents zum Thema, Schönes WE


----------



## teh_jack (12. April 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Es führt aber auch dazu, dass man fast nur noch auf dem Server twinken kann, auf dem man seinen Main hat. Die Preise für normale Ausrüstung (grün) für den mittleren Levelbereich explodieren teilweise. Manche Leute haben kein Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.



nja gut aber man kann auch wunderbar ohne AH bis level 70 spielen, man braucht es eigentlich nur
falls man besseres equip als das Instanz loot oder die Q Belohungen haben will und das ist dann ja
wieder das Prinzip eines Twinks, den man vom Main aus schoen mit Gold vollpumpt!


----------



## Sheeria (12. April 2008)

Die Inflation hat schon längst begonnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kostete vor dem Patch ein Urwasser 18 Gold auf meinem Realm, darf man mittlerweile 26 Gold hinlegen. Und das ist bei allen Mats so ! Schneider / VZ / Kräuter / Erze sind preislich nach oben geschossen, manche Itempreise sind regelrecht explodiert.
Mich als VZ triffts da, wo es wehtut wenn man skillen will.
Preislich mache ich nicht mit bei diesem Wahnsinn, ich setz meine Splitter / Zeugs billiger rein. Größere Chance es zu verkaufen und der Konkurrenz ein Schnippchen geschlagen.

Normal mache ich 5-8 Dailys ( außer Insel -.- ), von dem erquesteten Gold darf man 20 - X wegrechnen für Inis /Raid. Repkosten, Flasks und Buffood reissen da schon das eine oder andere Loch ins Säckel. Also dreh ich ne Runde in einem unterfarmten Gebiet, angle oder sammel Buffood Mats, verkoche sie und pack sie ins AH. Oder flieg mit meinem Flugmount gezielt Fischschwärme / Treibende Teile an und angel sie leer. Oder alte Welt gezielt die Wrackteile ansteuern, oft sind in den Kisten Stoffe und grüne Items, die sich enchanten lassen.

Aber auf exakt 25 absolvierte Dailys bin ich noch nie gekommen, will ich auch nicht. Bissl "Freizeit" will ich schließlich auch haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanddesTodes (13. April 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> .....wenn ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe gibt es auch 3 monate später einen besseren für 200 euro weniger......dann renn ich aber nicht zum media markt warte bis einer mit einem neuen PC durch die kasse kommt und reisse ihm den aus den händen mit den worten "gib den rechner ich hab mehr dafür getan du noob" oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gutes Statement nur müsste es glaub genauer heißen, das dein Rechner nach 3 Monaten weniger kostet  (also einfacher zu haben ist während du noch die volle Leistung bringen musstest.) aber im prinzip /signed


----------



## Gias (13. April 2008)

Richtig gedreht ist die Inflation ein Segen für die Neueinsteiger
-man verkauft seine Erzeugnisse aus Sammelberufen zu so hohen Preisen
das Mount und Skills kaufen keinerlei Problem mehr darstellen
und auch der frühere Luxus aus 4 16er Taschen ist für einen Lowie schon auf lvl 20 recht gut schaffbar

Als ich selbst mit meinem Schurken im Dezember neu angefangen hab, bin ich diesen Weg gegangen.
Einfach alles an Bergbau Produkten und Kürschnerei verkauft und damit 16er Taschen und Mount
locker finanziert -blieb sogar genug übrig um ab und an spaßeshalber etwas Blaues im Auktionshaus zu kaufen


----------



## Nightwraith (13. April 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Es führt aber auch dazu, dass man fast nur noch auf dem Server twinken kann, auf dem man seinen Main hat. Die Preise für normale Ausrüstung (grün) für den mittleren Levelbereich explodieren teilweise. Manche Leute haben kein Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.


Das is leider war....gestern mit meim 24er Mage mal eben ins AH geschaut...grüne Sachen für Lvl 22 für im Schnitt 3 Gold...jemand der gerade erst anfängt kann das AH völlig vergessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. April 2008)

wenn die inflation gleichmäßig verteilt wird hat keiner nen nachteil wenn aber patrei a 40000g hat und deßhalb die sachen für unglaublich viel geld ins ah stellt, und dann partei b so ca. 1000 g hat und die sachen nicht kaufen kann und um auch viel geld zu bekommen die sachen auch so teure macht ist es bald so das die einen 100000g haben und die andren pleite sind und da auch nicht wegkommen.


----------



## Seryma (13. April 2008)

nix inflation, nur die low-lvler sind benachteiligt^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (13. April 2008)

> ich finde es gut, weil man da leicht ein epicmount bekommt!




uhm, hallo?
Ein Epicmount sollte doch etwas besonderes sein, etwas was bman sich verdienen muss.....


----------



## Handy46 (13. April 2008)

Was auf 70er Ebene passiert finde ich nicht problematisch, eher was im lowie Bereich passsiert.
Sicher, man kann es als Vorteil sehen wenn man seine lowie-Items recht teuer ins ah stellen kann, aber wer soll das denn bitte kaufen?

Erst neulich habe ich mir das ah mal angesehen, und wenn ich sehe dass man für grüne Hosen lvl 13-18 3-10g hinblättern soll frage ich mich schon ob die Leute noch ganz klar im Kopf sind.
Ich hoffe dass sich das ganze - spätestens mit dem addon - wieder legt.


----------



## arakhir (13. April 2008)

Harkor schrieb:


> Es führt aber auch dazu, dass man fast nur noch auf dem Server twinken kann, auf dem man seinen Main hat. Die Preise für normale Ausrüstung (grün) für den mittleren Levelbereich explodieren teilweise. Manche Leute haben kein Verhältnis mehr zu den Preisen.



Ich kaufe meinen Twinks ( bis vllt auf PvP-Twinks) nie Ausrüstung. Reine Geldverschwendung meiner Meinung nach.

Die Geldinflation ist mir persönlich relativ wurscht, 





> Die Item-Inflation macht mir da mehr Sorgen. stop.gif



/sign Wie sollen die Stats von guten Items von WotLk aussehen? Mal eben +150 stam, +100 strength und +90 agi auf einem Melee Item? Ich finde es lächerlich. Die Geldinflation hat doch für neimanden schwerwiegende Nachteile oder? Ok, ausser für Goldfarmer..


----------



## Baltez (13. April 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> uhm, hallo?
> Ein Epicmount sollte doch etwas besonderes sein, etwas was bman sich verdienen muss.....



Und genau darum gehts!
Es meint doch schon jeder zweite, dass Mungo und die Epic-Pflaster für die Beine Pflicht wären... Selbst für 0815-Raids ist das wie ich finde übertrieben...
Es läuft schon jeder mit Mungo und Unbändigkeit im 59PvP rum(ich unter anderem auch). Sowas ist doch nicht normal... Die Preise für Arkanstaub fallen in die Tiefe, aber ein Silberbarren kostet auf einmal 1,3Gold...oO

Denkt doch mal nach... Netherstoff kostet das Stack mindestens 2Gold und Runenstoff fast schon mehr...

Es liegt nicht nur an den Dailys, aber eben wegen den Dailys hat fast jeder Spieler den Zusammenhang zwischen den Preisen verloren und meint dies und jenes sei höchstens soundsoviel wert... Man kann einem 70ger heute ja nichts mehr erklären, was Preise angeht. Dann kommen sachen wie:
"Du machst keine Dailys, du hast keine Ahnung[...]. Du raidest nicht! was weißt du schon von teuer! Der Stack ist höchstens die hälfte wert... Meine Ware ist mindestens das doppelte wert..."

Wie ich sowas nicht asustehen kann... 
Ich hab ja nichts gegen freie Marktwirtschaft, aber die in WoW wird *nicht mehr durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt sondern durch Dummheit und Unwissenheit*, der Leute, die auf einmal Gold zur Verfügung haben, und das in Massen wie ich finde... Und das waren und bleiben meistens die 70ger...

Keine Sau interessiert sich mehr für die Arbeit, die es bringt ein Item herzustellen, die Mats/das Rezept anzuschaffen. alle sind nur noch darauf aus soviel Gold wie möglich zu behalten/einzunehmen und sowenig wie möglich auszugeben... 
Ich erzähl euch nächstes mal auch einen vom Hans...-.-


----------



## Naphtalia (13. April 2008)

Bei uns sind inzwischen grüne Low-Lvl Items teilweise in den zweistelligen Goldbereich hinaufgeschnellt. Das liegt aber nicht an der Inflation durch zu viel Gold im Umlauf, sondern daran, dass die Anbieter, die sonst fürs AH gefarmt haben, jetzt Dailies machen und der Rest konkurrenzlos seine Preise nach Belieben gestalten kann. Ich denke, langfristig wird das wieder dazu führen, dass mehr ihre Berufe ausüben, um nicht von den Marktpreisen abhängig zu sein, und bei einem bestimmten Preisniveau kommen auch die "Profilieferanten" wieder, dann stürzen die Kurse wieder ab.


----------



## Wynillo (13. April 2008)

So gern ich es auch hätte, viel Gold zu haben und mir leicht ein Epicmount kaufen zu können, finde ich es nicht so toll.
Das Game wird immer wie mehr vereinfacht, es kann jeder Trottel nun schon 70 werden. 
Ich finde man muss sich es echt schwer erarbeiten und viel dafür tun um Gold zu bekommen.
Es sollte schon ein Abenteuer oder so sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das macht sonst keinen spass mehr.


----------



## FERT (13. April 2008)

hmm die itempreise am anfang vom addon waren wucher! 
die sind ja jetz im vergleich dazu richtig billig geworden und dann gibts auch noch so endlos viel gold in den hintern geschoben :/ 
farmen ist immernoch lukrativer, aber die dailys ... wenn man ne schöne tour macht sind auch nicht schwer und bringen ~250g ... 

naja was solls, wegen mir hätts das jetz nicht gebraucht, aber ich kann damit leben :ß


----------



## airace (13. April 2008)

ich glaube das schaukelt sich mit der zeit so ein den durch mehr besitz steigen ja auch die preise im AH also finde ich es nicht dramatisch


----------



## Rotzaff (13. April 2008)

Ich denke das ist auch ne coole sache, weil hallo nit jeder hat zeit 2 Stunden farmen zu gehen und danach noch raiden und am besten das alles verteilt auf den ganzen tag.

Da mache ich 45 min powerquesting hab meine 200 g kauf mir mein bufffood und meine flasks und ich bin zu frieden... einzigster nachteil... die ah preise sprängts so in die höhe, das man so einige sachen schon gar nit bezahlen kann. Das ist vor allem bei pve servern so ohhhweija *g*

Schattige Grüße


----------



## Smoleface (13. April 2008)

Also zum Thema 280% Mount. Ich finde das sollte ein Statussymbol sein, dass einer der dies hat grosse Ausdauer und Geduld bewiesen hat und den AH-EPics wiederstehen konnte. Also würde ich es Scheisse finde wenn jeder GImp sich nen 280% Mount holen kann -.-

Zum Thema Goldverkäufer, wenn BLizzard an der Community was liegen sollte, müsste Blizzard doch einfach diese Chinfarmer verklagen und das Problem wäre auch gelöst.

Was mir mehr Sorgen macht ist wie eben schon angesprochen die "Item-Inflation". Weil wenn man vor BC einen mit kompletter Epischen Rüsi gesehen hat, wusste man genau das der was in WoW erreicht hat, das er Skill besitzt usw. Aber in BC?, schaut euch nur die Leute an, die nach 3d schon zu 50% episch sind. PvP sowie PvE mässig. 

Aber naja warten wir bis zum nächsten Addon, evt hat da Blizz Lösungen gefunden.

Grüsse


----------



## Steve Coal (13. April 2008)

Also erstmal muss ich sagen dass ich das schon auch so sehe dass ein Epicmount was besonderes sein sollte.
Ich hab 4 70er und gerade mal einer davon hat das Epic Flugmount.
Aber prinzipiell ist das wie mit dem gesamten content, das was anfangs neu und selten ist wird mit der zeit einfach dann doch relativiert.

Ob das Epicmount mit einem Aufwand von 2,5 wochen dailys gerechtfertigt ist weiß ich net, aber es gibt einfach genug Spieler die nicht jeden Tag alleine 3h mit dailys verbringen können. Das ist nämlich ungefär der Aufwand  der bei mir anfällt wenn ich jeden Tag mit 4 Chars diverse dailys machen will.
Dann hab ich aber noch nichts anderes als dailys gemacht.

Wenn ich mir überlege dass ich beispielsweise für den Wintersäbler aus Winterquell ca 3 Monate gebraucht hab, dann muss ich sagen das war er nicht wert!


Zu den Leuten die sich über den Itemverfall aufregen muss ich mal volgendes sagen.
Auf der einen Seite wollt ihr dass Eure Items ewig top of the Rock bleiben, auf der anderen Seite nimmt einen keiner mehr mit in high lvl Instanzen wenn man nicht vorher schon top equipped ist!
Also es kann nicht auf der einen Seite was besonderes sein, wenn es auf der anderen Seite schon fast jeder haben soll wenn er mitgenommen werden will.
Und allgemein find ich das geheule dass die Top Items dann nichts mehr Wert wären eh lächerlich! 
Erstens stimmts nicht, denn die Leute mit Top Equip werden einige Zeit deutliche Vorteile vor den Casuals haben und zweitens haben diese Leute das Spiel einfach nicht verstanden!
Es wird immer neue Items geben, denn sonst haben genau diese Leute irgendwann kein Ziel mehr!


----------



## Garnalem (13. April 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon gesagt wurde: Ich denke mal, dass es auch eine Antwort von Blizz auf die Goldkäufer/verkäufer ist.

Und die Inflation macht sich im Spiel zurzeit schon bemerkbar. Zurzeit insbesondere bei Edelsteinen und Handwerkswaren. Kann aber gut sein, dass es wie schon häufiger nur eine temporäre Schwankung ist. Ansonsten können wir uns alle auf höhere Preise einstellen.


----------



## Assari (13. April 2008)

also ich finde es gut =)

So pro tag 200g ... hmm lasst mich überlegen: ........................... GEIL


----------



## Malghanis (13. April 2008)

Also ich seh das so, durch die ganzen neuen Items die man jetzt kaufen kann, wird jeder gezwungen dafür was zu tun. Angefangen mit Marken farmen, Ruf oder auch Gold/Dailys zum machen um sich neue Entchants/Gems und sonstige Sachen zu leisten, die man braucht damit sich der Epic Boost auch wirklich lohnt. Jeder der bis jetzt die Wirtschaft in WoW verstanden hat und dazu nutze sich ein kleines Vermögen anzulegen, der wird dieses nur noch ausweitern können und jene die wochen/monatelang immer am Gold minimum straucheln, bekommen endlich auch mal was in die täsch. Ich habe z.b. mit 3 70ern und knapp 20 Dailys am tag, nem Juwelier und nem Transmuter knapp 20k in 2 wochen gemacht. Allerdings kann ich von mir behaupten, das ich einer der Spieler bin, die wissen, wie man Gold in WoW ohne viel Aufwand erspielt. Ich find diese Entwichlung im allgemeinen also ganz gut. Da wir doch allesamt endlich erlöst werden wollen, von grün Equippten Twink muppen in grp´s/FunRaids und BG´s die nichtmal ansatzweise nen Epic Hexer/Schurken oder MS krieger auf 80 % Life brachten....


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

Also das mit dem Gold find ich nich schlimm, denn wer geht schon gerne farmen, viel schlimmer ist wirklich das Problem mit dem Items.


----------



## hufranz2007 (13. April 2008)

Aviscall schrieb:


> Die Massnahme dient einzig und alleine, um den Goldkauf uninteressant zu machen.
> Im Moment ist es ein Paradis, da die Preise trotzdem stabil geblieben sind.


der goldkauf wir wohl nicht  zurückgehen, das gold wird billiger werden denn........ durch 25 quests am tag können die goldfarmer viel mehr holen


----------



## Moktheshock (13. April 2008)

Visier_mich_an_und_stirb! schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Gold find ich nich schlimm, denn wer geht schon gerne farmen, viel schlimmer ist wirklich das Problem mit dem Items.



Ach das mim gold is doch nun auch net so schlimm hab vorher auch meine 1000-2000g mit bergbau und kräutern gemacht, und hatte dann noch die 120g von denn dst nun hab ich halt 200^^


----------



## Stoki (13. April 2008)

Also ich gebe hier dem anfangsredner recht, es wird über kurz oder lang teurer werden.
Ein Beispiel nur am rande ich war mal auf einem der Test Server und da waren für alles horende Preise im AH und so denke ich auch das man im AH nach und nach immer mehr zahlen wird. 
Der Punkt ist doch die leute machen heute alle ihre Dailys und haben "viel zu viel" Gold mit dem sie nicht anzufangen wissen, da sie schon ein Epic mount und co haben, daher werden sie auch in Kauf nehmen wenn jemand ein Urluft für 40Gold oder so reinstellt anstatt für 30 z.b. und dann kommt hinzu viele nutzen Auktionstools und dadruch wird sich dann die breite masse an höhere preise gewöhnen. 

Ich sehe aber noch wo anders ein Problem, ich habe z.b. Auf Gilneas in Letzter Zeit probiert in 70er inis zu kommen, meist kam die Rückinfo von leuten nein komme nicht mit mache dailys. Ich finde da ist das größte Problem begraben.

Gruß Shugo


----------



## Schranzman (14. April 2008)

ich verstehe garnicht wieso ihr meint, wenn wir schneller Gold bekommen, verschwinden allmählich die Goldfarmer?! 

die bekommens dann doch genauso schnell / gut, das wird vllt dann die Preise senken aber mehr denk ich mal net ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. April 2008)

AH? kenn ich net wasen das? ach ja das war das ding wo ich früher vor bc immer sehr häufig war. Glaube ich war seit bc erst 10 mal im ah... um 5 mal was reinzustellen (zu billig preisen und es wurde net gekauft en anderes thema) und 5 mal um was anzusehn und dann traurig rauszugehn, weil mein geldbeutel leider nicht prahl gefüllt genug war..


----------



## Leuchtturm (14. April 2008)

hippixl schrieb:


> vielleicht wird dadurch ja auch das gespamme von den golverkäufern weniger, wenn jeder leichter gold verdienen kann.



Wird eher mehr da se nix mehr verkaufen!!


----------



## Isakara (14. April 2008)

Leuchtturm schrieb:


> Wird eher mehr da se nix mehr verkaufen!!



Das glaube ich nicht. Fakt und - glaube ich auch herausgelesen zu haben - Konsens bei den meisten Vorschreibern ist, dass die Preise steigen, da es mehr Gold gibt und die Leute daher auch mehr ausgeben können und wollen. Wer will schon das Goldmaximum erreichen und vor allem wozu?

Aber ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass die Chinafarmer Dailys machen um Gold zu verdienen? Die farmen doch die Mats ab oder findet ihr in den Wäldern von Terrokar noch Kräuter? Dafür verkauft ein Verkäufer Wyi 20 volle Stacks Terozapfen im AH für 35 Gold den Stack UND kauft anderes Zeug - was billiger kommt - auf, um es für 35 Gold wieder reinzustellen. Das nennt man Marktbeherrschung. 

Es wird sich daher NICHTS ändern, wenn sich erst mal die - derzeit zu niedrigen - Preise für die Mats voll eingeschwungen haben. Die China-Farmer werden für viel mehr Gold ihr Zeug verkaufen und damit mehr Gold einnehmen, um es wieder an uns zu verkaufen. Blizzard wird für eine kurze Zeit etwas Chaos verursacht haben und das war es auch schon. Wenn sie höhere Ziele hatten, werden sie diese meines Erachtens nicht erreichen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (14. April 2008)

ich finde neueinsteiger haben es viel leichter.. ich hab ende dezember angefangen zu spielen.. habe nun einen 70 iger + epicflugmount / habe bergbau und schmied als beruf und habe kaum mat´s verkauft..
erst als ich genug kupfer usw hatte was ich nicht als schmied zum skillen gebraucht habe hab ich es im ah verkauft ud mich gewundert das es spieler gibt die soviel für kupfer usw bezahlen.. ^^
hatte auch meine mount´s pünktlich zum levelaufstieg. also als neueinsteiger hat man es richtig gut. man kommt gut ohne käufe aus dem ah vorran aber kann seine sachen teuer dort verkaufen.

jetzt nachdem ich mein epic habe fehlen mir allerdings ziehle die ich erreichen möchte.. auf das epic konnte man gut hinarbeiten aber was kommt nun..


----------



## Naphtalia (14. April 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Also zum Thema 280% Mount. Ich finde das sollte ein Statussymbol sein, dass einer der dies hat grosse Ausdauer und Geduld bewiesen hat und den AH-EPics wiederstehen konnte. Also würde ich es Scheisse finde wenn jeder GImp sich nen 280% Mount holen kann -.-
> 
> Zum Thema Goldverkäufer, wenn BLizzard an der Community was liegen sollte, müsste Blizzard doch einfach diese Chinfarmer verklagen und das Problem wäre auch gelöst.



Epic Flugmount ist inzwischen für Bergbauer und Blümchenpflücker ein Muss, wenn man nicht dauernd andern beim Farmen zusehen möchte ... trotzdem hat bisher keiner meiner Chars eins bekommen. Mir genügt, was ich so zufällig finde, ich mach kein Powerskillen und lass mir Zeit.

Thema Goldverkäufer: sag ich da noch was dazu? Es wäre so easy, den Handelschannel mitzulesen und die Übeltäter gleich am Wickel zu packen. Bei einigen Seiten ginge das sogar über markenrechtliche Schritte, da müsste man noch nicht einmal auf die Inhalte eingehen. Statt dessen melde ich (und andere hoffentlich auch!) den Spam, logg auf den nächsten Twink ... der spammt immer noch! Neues Igno, logge auf den nächsten Twink und den übernächsten und den übernächsten und ne Viertelstunde später verteil ich dem das letzte Igno und melde zum 10ten Mal und nichts passiert. Mein Mage hat die Ignoliste VOLL von Goldverkäufern die trotz Melden niemals gelöscht oder gebannt wurden. Die meisten löschen ja ihren Hutzputzixyz gleich nach ein paar Makroläufen wieder. Da erfährst Du auch nie, ob irgendwas gegen den getan wurde. Aber die sich immer wiederholenden Webseiten zeigen doch deutlich, dass hier viel zu wenig passiert, sei es aus Hilflosigkeit, Gleichgültigkeit oder ... ?

Die Goldverkäufer sind nach Meiner Meinung nicht wirklich Schuld an der Preisexplosion für Lowie-Items. Eher daran, dass einige Leute in zu grossen Schuhen rumlaufen und meinen sie müssten das, oder dass die Rüstungsanforderungen in Raids an Wahnwitz grenzen und Leute, die sich in Kara "normal" entwickeln wollen, ernste Probs haben, einen Raid zu finden. Zudem muss man mal rechnen, was so ein Raid an Tränken, Buff Food, Zauber-/Manaölen und Reppen kostet, dazu die Verzauberungen für neu erworbene Items. Casuals ohne leistungsstarke Twinkfamilie geraten schnell ins Abseits, wenn sie keinen Sponsor (Gilde, nette Bekannte etc.) haben. Wenn man dann auch noch befürchten muss, dass man gebannt wird, wenn man einem Mitspieler eine grössere Summe schenkt und dabei mit einem Goldverkäufer verwechselt wird (neulich einen Bericht im WoW-Forum gelesen dazu), wo ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass man nachvollziehen kann, ob die Gabe von einem gewachsenen Spielerchar kommt oder von einem Lvl 1 Hutziputzixyz, der danach gleich wieder ins Datennirvana eingeht, führt das umso mehr zu einer Isolierung des Einzelnen mit seiner Situation, und die Versuchung, sich von extern helfen zu lassen, nimmt Ausmaße an, denen nicht mehr jeder widersteht.

Die Erreichbarkeit von hochwertigen Epics über Heroic-Marken war sicher im Ansatz gut angedacht, hat aber momentan bei uns dazu geführt, dass die Equip-Kluft sehr viel grösser geworden ist. Die Hardcore-Instanzrunner haben bereits ihre Items und sieben bei ihrer Gruppen- und Raidzusammenstellung kräftiger denn je. Das Mittelfeld kümmert sich sozusagen um die blau-grünen und wipet sich durch die Heroics und durch Kara, weil viele "gute" Spieler sich das nicht mehr geben. Von der Offkrieger-Schwemme und dem damit einhergehenden Tankmangel ganz zu schweigen. Das wird auch durch die entspannteren Konditionen für die PvP-Sets nicht gerade besser.

Nochmal zu den Preisen für Lowie-Items: wer so teuer einkauft ist selber Schuld. Das Leveln geht so schnell und man überlebt auch mit etwas weniger Equip. In einer netten Gilde findet sich sicher ein Handwerker, der mal ne Leinenrobe, eine Lederweste oder so ein paar Kleinigkeiten herstellt, wenn man noch neu ist und noch nicht in Twinks organisiert, oder wenn man nur einen einzigen Char spielen möchte. Ich empfehle allerdings allen, mindestens 3 Chars zu haben, von denen 2 farmen können, das erleichtert die Sache erheblich. Und wer Geld braucht, sollte sich nicht über die Preise ärgern, sondern freuen: Farmen und selber davon profitieren!

Ich bin mal neugierig, wo die Entwicklungen hingehen werden. Sobald Phase 4 abgeschlossen ist, wird alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen sein, allem voran die Preise im AH. Vielleicht können sich bald viele der Vollzeit-Markenfarmer ein Vollzeit-RL leisten, bis das nächste Addon kommt. Ich hoffe, es kommt nicht zu früh, ich mag so eine Hetze beim Questen, Leveln und Raiden überhaupt nicht.

LG Naphtalia


----------



## DocFloppy (14. April 2008)

Handy46 schrieb:


> Was auf 70er Ebene passiert finde ich nicht problematisch, eher was im lowie Bereich passsiert.
> Sicher, man kann es als Vorteil sehen wenn man seine lowie-Items recht teuer ins ah stellen kann, aber wer soll das denn bitte kaufen?
> 
> Erst neulich habe ich mir das ah mal angesehen, und wenn ich sehe dass man für grüne Hosen lvl 13-18 3-10g hinblättern soll frage ich mich schon ob die Leute noch ganz klar im Kopf sind.
> Ich hoffe dass sich das ganze - spätestens mit dem addon - wieder legt.



Wo findet das denn statt? 3-10 Gold dafür? Naja.

Aber ok. Muss ja keiner kaufen. Wer nen Farmchar mit zwei Sammelberufen hat kann sich sowas durchaus leisten und war vorher extrem begünstigt. Konnte kräftig Kasse machen und sich dann verhältnismäßig günstig im AH mit Items eindecken. Die Leute die auch nen verarbeitenden Beruf hatten haben da etwas in die Röhre geschaut. Nun lohnt es sich wieder mehr selber was für sich herstellen zu können, bzw. für andere.

So verändert sich der Markt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. April 2008)

Naja ads es dardurch mehr Gold gibt find ich eigentlich auch gut denn wie schon gesagt , es wird weniger Goldspamgesendet weil alle praktisch keione Goldsorgen mehr haben (wenn ich so in den städten umher laufe seh ich auch imemr weniger davon) aber is auch wieder blöd denn die meisten denken gar nicht mehr daran das es halt auch noch die Newbies gibt die halt noch nicht so viel geld haben  in Bezug auf die steigenden AH-Kosten und dann vermehrt sowas wie " Kannst du mit 5 g geben?" und das ist auf die Dauer auch nervig. Aber die meisten werden sagen is super wegen den Epicmounts aber wie gesagt es hat halt vor- und nachteile.

Mfg ---D.A.--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2008)

i wann is es so das mungo für 1,5k G verkauft wird xD


----------



## °°Maggi°° (14. April 2008)

Ich finde das alles Scheiße Das ganze Game wird vereinfacht Ehre bekommt man schneller Gold ( aber das lohnt sich nur für die die nichts so viel Zocken ) anderseits regen sich die auf die schon vorher schwer gefarmt haben. ( wie ich ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trunks89 (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find das gut so kann man sich mehr leisten blos du kanns dir von gold keine gute rüstung kaufen weil die kriegste entweder nur auf der insel in der ini mit abzeichen ,ehre oder Arena .

also es ist alles gleich gebieben nur das du jetzt mehr gd in der tasche hast als voher =)


----------



## Long_Wolf (15. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich die Frage warum Du dich so stark auf die Tagesquests beziehst. Das Inflationsproblem liegt doch wohl eher darin, dass die Reparatukosten die einzige kontinuierliche Goldsink in dem Spiel sind.




Falsch^^

Kontinuierlich

a) Reperaturkosten

b) Charspezifische Kosten (Reagenzien/pet-food/Munition)

für Raider zusätzlich :

Öle (Mana/Zauber) 

buff-food 

Elexiere/Flasks

semi kontinuierlich 

neue Verzauberungen jeglicher Art auf neues EQ (und man tauscht immer wieder was aus)

seltene Handwerkswaren (z.B. Khorium, Edelsteine,Teufelslotus etc)

Rezepte für den gewählten Beruf (im Einzelfall 2 Berufe, meine Magierin ist z.B. VZ/Schneider)

Ruf Items für Seher/Aldor



...alles in allem also nicht gerade wenig. Dazu kommen dann noch Twinks die man finanziert (vor allem reiten/fliegen, aber auch mal nen Beruf, für den man Handwerkswaren kauft).


Fazit : Die Dinge die man regelmässig braucht, werden nicht teurer, eher das seltenere Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (15. April 2008)

Wolaa schrieb:


> am tag 200g is aber wenig^^ ich farme und mache soviel daylis wie geht mit allen chars, wenn ich gute laune hab mache ich am tag locker 1000g
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da empfehle ich doch mal den Gang zum Suchttherapeuten!


----------



## RockMortin (15. April 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja denke ich auch aber wer macht schon alle 25 quests an einem Tag?




Ich mach die alle gern :-D


----------



## Qlimarius (15. April 2008)

Also ich finde man merkt jetzt schon wie die Preise steigen

Leinenstoff früher = 10-15 Silber heut teilweise für fast ein Gold drinne
andere Stoffe bekommt man selten unter einem Gold...

Kupferbarren früher = 1-2g heute sind se im Durschnitt für 3.5-5g drin

grünes equip für Stufe 20-30 kauft man immer mal weil z.B. nirgens ne gute Armschiene droppt.. früher teilweise unter einem Gold Durschnittspreis 3g heute sind die dinger teilweise für 17g drin.. ich weiß nich wer sowas reinstellt allerdings macht er den Markt kaputt damit... weil andere stellen ihre Sachen auch nich für 2g rein wenn da schon tausende sachen für über 10g drin sind...

Blaue und grüne Gegenstände sind damals als ich anfing schon überteuert gewesen, nur leider gibt es auch immer welche die diese Sachen so teuer kaufen

is jetzt auch kein mimimi ich sammel mir mein equip auch durchs questen oder durch inis zusammen aber eben wie gesagt oft bleibt einem nichts übrig weil man teilweise einfach nichts vergleichbares findet


----------



## valfaris92 (15. April 2008)

also mir machts  keine sorgen....

ausserdem seh ich das so das, dass vieleicht (kp obs stimmt)  damit ein schritt zu erweiterung gemacht wird...
weil auf 60 hat das mount mit allen drum und drann 1000g gekostet so in dem dreh

in der erweiterung warens auf einml 5200g für mount und epic auf 70

das würde bedeuten wenn etwas der art kommt nicht umbedingt mount aber irgendwas für Stufe 80 so im dreh von 20k Gold liegen könnte^^


----------



## Fantal (15. April 2008)

Kann auch so irgentwie 300g täglich durch das AH machen jedenfalls mit meinen mage, habe da jetzt zurzeit 1020g oderso und bin lvl 68 also so nen Problem ist das nicht wirklich!


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

WEiß nicht.. ich bin Casualgamer und ich bin zur Zeit notorisch Pleite, da ich meine Ausrüstung zusammen suche. Berufe skille etc...

Von viel Gold merkt man bei mir nichts. Und mehr als 10 Quests schaffe ich nicht täglich.


----------



## Grimmrog (15. April 2008)

Das größte Risiko ist, d´ß es neue Spieler abschreckt, wer mal nen Twink anfängt, und ihn ohne Support vom Main spielt, wird merken, daß es verdammt hart ist, wenn man sich gar nichts mehr im AH kaufen kann, und als neuer Spieler hat man rlativ wenig einblick, was die gegennstände die man findet wirklich wert sind, um sie Sinnvoll zu geld zu machen.


----------



## Lokibu (15. April 2008)

> Das größte Risiko ist, d´ß es neue Spieler abschreckt, wer mal nen Twink anfängt, und ihn ohne Support vom Main spielt, wird merken, daß es verdammt hart ist, wenn man sich gar nichts mehr im AH kaufen kann, und als neuer Spieler hat man rlativ wenig einblick, was die gegennstände die man findet wirklich wert sind, um sie Sinnvoll zu geld zu machen.



Hmm also ich habe mich zum erstenmal mit 60 neu eingekleidet. Davor habe ich das AH nur zum Verkaufen genutzt. Denke daher nicht, dass es für neue Spieler schwerer geworden ist. Allerdings lässt sich das Low Zeug nicht mehr verkaufen, wenn man die Preise so hoch treibt. Was früher oder später dazu führt, dass die Preis wieder fallen.


----------



## chukk norris (15. April 2008)

Naja wenn man sich mal überlegt vor bc gabs für eine q so 2g  
jez gibts für eine q 12 g der preis hat sich versechs facht also wären das mit wotlk 72g für eine q

wenn man das selbe beim mount betrachtet (ja ich weiss das schon wer gesagt hat aber egal^^) kommt man darauf dass das mount   (altes epiq: 600g skill+100g mount und neues epiq:5000 skill+200 mount) ca 39k g kostet


----------



## Mitzy (16. April 2008)

Was viel schöner ist...
Schon mal ins ah geguckt und sich die Preise für low lvl Kram angeschaut? Ich meine hallo? Bei mir werden 20 Kupferbarren für schöne 5g verkauft- zur CLassic WoW Zeit für 50 Silber Sofortkauf! Zinnbarren hat mir einer für 50g andrehen wollen. Ja aber sonst geht´s gut? Für Neu Einsteiger keine Chance...

In WoW ist längst zu viel Geld vorhanden. Wenn ich mir die Preise anschaue die man verlangt. Wenn ich mir durchlese was man mir schreibt, weil, auf 70 kann man ja so gut farmen... EIn 70er sagt einem Warrior auf 35 man kann auf 70 gut farmen. Ja, super, dass bringt mir auf 35 ja richtig richtig viel...

Es gibt viele Beispiele wo Leute viel Geld wollen und dann alles umsonst (Magier- Brot & Wasser Bücher extrem teuer im ah- 1 Buch ca. 300g teils- aber dann wollen alle das umsonst).

Ich kann von mir behaupten das ich alles zu den alten Preisen verkaufe. 20 Kupferbarren verkaufe ich noch immer für 50 Silber- klar, ein Verlust wenn man bedenkt das andere bis zu 5g verlangen... Aber ich gebe Neu Einsteigern eine Chance!

Wenn ich machen könnte wie ich wollte- dann würde ich wohl die daylies entfernen und die Preise für einige Sachen (epic reiten als Beispiel) etwas runtersetzen. Denn dadurch hätte man dann weniger dieses "Geld Problem"


----------



## Lokibu (16. April 2008)

Neueinsteiger habens leichter?

Ich habe gestern Verzaubern neu gelernt und wollte durch Schneidern entsprechende Klammotten Staub herstellen. Ich bin fast umgefallen, wieviel Leinenstoff kostet. Also habe ich gestern den ganzen Abend nur Items und Leinenstoff gefarmt. Als das nicht gerreicht hat wollte ich evtl noch ein wenig Staub kaufen. Das gleiche in grün. Viel zu teuer.

Da man den Staub in der ersten Phase des Berufes benötigt, habens Neueinsteiger viel schwerer. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die anderen Sachen genauso teuer sind.

Ich kann mich an eine Zeit errinnern, wo ich Staub ins AH gesetzt habe und kein Mensch die gekauft hat, dabei musste ich die unter 50 S pro stack reinsetzen. Jetzt kostet das ja 1,5 G pro Stück. Und bei 1 Stack ca. 2 G. Das schlimme ist ja, dass das Zeug auch noch rar verkauft wird, sodass mann keine andere Wahl hat als das Zeug selber zu farmen.


----------



## Mitzu (6. Mai 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> Also zum Thema 280% Mount. Ich finde das sollte ein Statussymbol sein, dass einer der dies hat grosse Ausdauer und Geduld bewiesen hat und den AH-EPics wiederstehen konnte. Also würde ich es Scheisse finde wenn jeder GImp sich nen 280% Mount holen kann -.-



Und da haben wir ihn wieder, den typischen, komplett abwegigen Beitrag der "Ich brauche Statussymbole im Spiel, weil sonst mein E-Peen schrumpft"-Fraktion.
Lass mich dir folgendes sagen: Wenn nun jemand z.B einen wirklich schweren Raiboss gelegt hat, den sonst in nächster Zeit kaum jemand schaffen wird, dann kann derjenige mit Recht darauf ein wenig stolz sein.

Wenn allerdings jemand 5-6K Gold erfarmt hat für ein Epicmount, dann ist das mit nichten ein grund dafür. 
Farming ist nämlich mal schlicht und einfach keine nennenswerte Leistung.
Die Kohle hat jeder irgendwann zusammen. Ob das nun schneller geht ist doch mal total Wurst. 
Von daher hat ein Epicmount in ungefähr genausoviel mit nem Statussymbol zu tun wie die Schwielen an den Händen vom 24/7 Zocken.  



Smoleface schrieb:


> Was mir mehr Sorgen macht ist wie eben schon angesprochen die "Item-Inflation". Weil wenn man vor BC einen mit kompletter Epischen Rüsi gesehen hat, wusste man genau das der was in WoW erreicht hat, das er Skill besitzt usw. Aber in BC?, schaut euch nur die Leute an, die nach 3d schon zu 50% episch sind. PvP sowie PvE mässig.


Und was soll mit den Leuten sein? Sind die nu nich so Elite wie Du, weil Du länger gebraucht hast? 
Ich sags mal nochmal: Wenn Du als einer der ersten Content gecleart hast, dann nimmt dir das niemand weg. Und wenn nicht, dann bleibt dir ja noch die Erinnerung an das Gefühl, dass Du hattest beim First Kill der Bosse.
Dieses Gefühl haben die "Neuepicträger" nicht.
Mit Skill oder Status hat das nix zu tun, ehr damit, dass man ohne diese Maßnahmen als neuer 70er quasi null Chance hätte, den Endgamecontent überhaupt noch zu sehen, weil es schlicht kaum noch Gruppen/Raids gibt, die Spieler unter einem gewissen Equipmentniveau mitnehmen und dieses Niveau würde vor WotL kaum noch jemand erreichen. 

So wie es ist freuen sich neue 70er über nen relativ flotten Weg in t5/6 Content und alte Raids freuen sich über ausreichenden Nachwuchs für ihre mit der Zeit eintretenden Probleme mit der langsam wegbröckelnden Stammbasis.

Inflationsprobleme sehe ich keine/wenige. 
Jeder neue Char kann sich erstmal 2 Gatheringberufe besorgen und die Ernte im AH verkaufen und hat dann auch genug Geld. Vorausgesetzt natürlich er dumped nicht aus falsch verstandener Menschengüte.

Edit: Typos


----------



## agolbur (6. Mai 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Verzaubern neu gelernt und wollte durch Schneidern entsprechende Klammotten Staub herstellen. Ich bin fast umgefallen, wieviel Leinenstoff kostet. Also habe ich gestern den ganzen Abend nur Items und Leinenstoff gefarmt. Als das nicht gerreicht hat wollte ich evtl noch ein wenig Staub kaufen. Das gleiche in grün. Viel zu teuer.



vieeeeeeel sinnvoller wäre es gewesen in der zeit dailys zu machen oder etwas "besseres" zu farmen! und dir von diesem gold dann leinenstoff zu kaufen...


----------



## Krimson (6. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja denke ich auch aber wer macht schon alle 25 quests an einem Tag?


ich^^


----------



## Genomchen (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich mach auch die 25 jeden Tag.
Aber mal andere Frage, habe zwar nicht annähernd alles durchgelesen, weiß also ned ob das schon gepostet wurde: Habt ihr euch schon Gedanken gemacht, dass diese Goldflut evtl was mit dem neuen Addon zu tun haben könnte. Vielleicht sind die Preise für bestimmte Sachen in Nordend dermassen teuer, dass jetzt schon so wehrmuts Tropfen in Form von viiieelen Dailies gibt.
my 2 cents


----------



## chinsai (6. Mai 2008)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ja denke ich auch aber wer macht schon alle 25 quests an einem Tag?



och ich kenn da n paar


----------



## Eothren (6. Mai 2008)

Mh und ich weiß noch wie ewig ich damals fürs efm gespaart hab...
Und jetzt hats bald jeder... aber wayne!
Was mir da mehr Sorgen macht is das Leinenstoff im Ah langsam teurer wird
wie Netherstoff, oder manch rares lvl 30 item >50g kostet. Das Problem is 
dass viele diese überteuerten Sachen dann auch kaufen, weil se eh genug g ham.
Ich denk mit dem Titel von der zerschmetterten Sonne will Blizz auch wieder ein wenig 
g aus dem Inventar der Spieler locken, aber ich werd ihn mir sicher net holen, da 
schon fast jeder gimp mit dem rumläuft. Da wart ich lieber noch ein wenig und schau dass 
ich mir "Champion der Naaru" hol, da hat man dann wenigsten etwas worauf man stolz sein 
kann...

so far,
Eo


----------



## Naphtalia (6. Mai 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Neueinsteiger habens leichter?
> 
> Ich habe gestern Verzaubern neu gelernt und wollte durch Schneidern entsprechende Klammotten Staub herstellen. Ich bin fast umgefallen, wieviel Leinenstoff kostet. Also habe ich gestern den ganzen Abend nur Items und Leinenstoff gefarmt. Als das nicht gerreicht hat wollte ich evtl noch ein wenig Staub kaufen. Das gleiche in grün. Viel zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Es hat ja schon etwas Heldenhaftes, dass Du Deine Berufe (gleich zwei Verarbeitungsberufe!) schneller entwickeln willst als Dich selber! Und das willst Du nun auch noch möglichst ohne Kosten ... Ehrlich, das hatten noch nichtmal wir zu Zeiten, als die Preise im AH noch teilweise bei ca. 20 % von dem lagen, wo sie heute sind. Ich hatte bereits 10 Chars und mein Main war über 30, als ich das erste Mal etwas im AH gekauft hab. Sicher stehst Du dann auch mit Lvl 40 da und willst unbedingt nach Shattrath, um zu sehen, ob Du schon über 300 skillen kannst ... Schon mal den Spruch gehört: "Zeit ist Geld"? Genau das. Wer es so eilig hat, der kommt um etwas erhöhte Kosten nicht drum herum^^


----------



## DunCrow (6. Mai 2008)

Das mit der Inflation ist schon beabsichtigt.

Ist ja bei den Items das gleiche.

Damit schritt für Schritt auch die Casuals Gold und Equip kriegen und so ihre Erfolgserlebnisse im Highlevel-Bereich haben bevor Wrath kommt.


----------



## Hundariel (6. Mai 2008)

Also was die Goldfarmer betrifft, ihr vergesst, dass die ihr Zeug auch viel teuerer im AH verkaufen und somit auch mehr Gold machen mit dem was sie erbotten. Außerdem müssen sie immer mehr zu unangenehmen Maßnahmen wie Spammen und Accounthacking greifen, dass sie weiter bestehen können, wenn das Geschäft nicht mehr richtig läuft.

Ich spiel gerade ne Hexe hoch und hatte noch Crapschultern und Crapschuhe. Also denk ich mir setz ich 2-3 GOld und kauf mir was schönes grünes ausm AH, so des Adlers schön Ausdauer und Int. Und was seh ich da? Eine person names Qxce verkauft unzählige grüne Sachen "des Adlers" im Levelbereich 20-40 für 20g oder mehr. Ne stunde später hab ich nochmal geschaut und da haben einige Dinge gefehlt, die ich mir zufällig gemerkt habe^^

Also ist das einzige was sich ändert ist die Zahl die dransteht beim Kauf der Wert bleibt wohl gleich und die Gewinnspanne der Chinesen bestimmt genau so^^


----------



## Naphtalia (7. Mai 2008)

Zumindest bei uns stehen nur wenige unaussprechliche Namen im AH, und die ich für Bots oder rein wirtschaftlich interessierte Mitspieler halte dumpen eher die Preise noch, sei es nun Grollhufleder, Verzaubermaterial oder Tränke. Allerdings steigen bei uns im Moment auch die Preise für lowe grüne Items in astronomische Höhen - um 30-40g für ein Teil Lvl 40, und selbst die ganz kleinen Sachen Kosten teilweise schon zweistellig. Ich frage mich, ob das tatsächlich jemand kauft ... wie schnell verlässt man diesen Levelbereich wieder und braucht was Neues! Und Schnäppchen zu "alten" Preisen sind immer dazwischen, man muss nur öfter mal durchgucken.
Die kleinen Lvl 19er PvPler haben natürlich extrem schlechte Karten, aber die Geldnot ist bei PvP-Begeisterten sowieso an der Tagesordnung. Wie mag das wohl auf PvP-Servern aussehen? Ich spiele zum Glück bisher nur auf PvE-Servern und hau ganz selten mal nen Hordie. Dafür brauche ich kein Spezialequip.


----------

